# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Charlotte Cleverley-Bisman

## pam cleverley

My girl is 10. She lost her limbs at 6 months old. Can we get a 3D hand printed for her? What are our next steps towards this?

----------


## magnacarte1133

Hi Pam;
Have you had any response to your post?

Geography may be the biggest limitation for people needing access to 3d printed prosthetics, but not impossible. What state/city are you in (no other info, for security).

Post again with more specific details: stumps, current prosthetics including photos or sketches of the prosthetic's interior, types of activities she may like to do.

It's best to start with the basics - "just the facts mam."

It will help those who may be able to provide some assistance.

----------

